# Question about DIY trickle filter/overflow



## mr_jared13 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Jared and I own a 1.5 year old QLD Murray River Turtle and I am looking at building a DIY trickle filter. 

I understand how the overflow works and have gotten a few idea's from other people on this thread. The only thing I don't understand is what happens if the overflow loses suction through air bubbles or something similar and the pump in the sump keeps pumping water into the main tank and it overflows? 

I don't know if there is an easy way to prevent this. I am basing the filter off the design attached.

All help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to being able to help other people if I can.

Cheers Jared


----------



## Koilady (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Jared. I'm afraid I don't understand this type of filter. The ones we make are downflows. The water goes into the top of the filter, down through the bio-media and up through a pipe on the inside of the filter to the top and out to the pond. The whole barrel fills with water. The only thing I have to clean is the window screening I use at the top of the filter to catch debris and then backwash once every four to six weeks.

Yours Koily, Lorraine


----------



## mr_jared13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry, I should of made myself clearer!







It's that style! It works the same as a sump it just trickles like rain. My question is if the siphon was broken in the downflow but the pump in the sump kept pumping would it overflow the main tank. How do you stop this?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

You could use a float switch in the sump.
On the overflow you have a check valve at the very top. Hook that up to a powerhead to draw out any air.

Just looking at the design I don't see how it could maintain a siphon.


----------

